# S&W Sigma Series Model SW9F used pricing?



## jojo76

Hello,

I have a S&W Sigma Series Model SW9F 9mm with two mags that I would like to sell and need some help pricing it. It is in great condition. It has regular sights on it. It has not been used much and has been taken care of very well and cleaned whenever it has been used. 

If anyone can assist me in pricing it I would great appreciate it.

Thanks a lot,
Jo-Anne


----------



## Guest

I can't be of much help with the price, but here are some of the more popular firearm auction sites that might be able to guide you:

http://www.gunbroker.com/
http://www.gunsamerica.com/
http://www.auctionarms.com/

Scott


----------

